
Google Chrome Canvas is a digital note taking web app - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/tablet-slates/google-chrome-canvas-is-a-digital-note-taking-web-app
======
emit_time
Can't wait for this to be discontinued!

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here. Reflexive clichés are an
example of that and should be avoided.

